# Edited: I am WS and need advice please read



## regretfullyhis (Aug 12, 2012)

I hope u don't mind me telling u my story as short as I can make it 
My husband adopted my two kids from a previous marriage my ex was in prison at the time (father of the kids and ex husband). He (ex husband) got out and a year later contacted me to find out how our oldest son (no longer legally his as my current husband adopted them)) was doing because that son secretly facebooked him. We proceeds to talk text only as he wa 26 hours away for two months behind my husbands back .
My husband for two years prior had been battling pain killer addiction ( finally after this started going to a doctor and now on medication to treat that addiction)
For those two years he was verbally mean to me very disconnected and hardly no intimacy. I don't know for 18 months it had anything to do with an addiction. We have the two kids from previous marrige he had adopted then we (current husband and i) had two of our own. Be fore we got married (current husband) and his ex girlfriend whom he had no kids with told me they had sex and he admitted she had come to his work but didn't tell me cause I would think he cheated that was 2003 after living together 3 years. Although I don't fully believe him I let it go. So after he found the texts of me and my ex husabdn he with our confronting me with his mom and sister 
Went to a lawyer filed and took off with kids to an out of state relative asked me to come see him I did then Told his mom I followed him there.. Due to his addiction we didn't know about he lied for two years about me and his family said horrible things about me etc to keep me and them apart. He then started texting calling this ex behind my back a month after finding out about me in march this year and my ex husband texting talking. I found phone records called her she said they met at lake he took our two kids even. Then met again alone for pain meds and said he had lied told her we didn't live together etc. ok so I have NC with the ex husband but my husband said my betrayal with my ex is worse because of the history and he is hurt worse because he didn't do anything with his ex not were his intentions to be with her just get me back.I say the same my ex was five states away and we only texted talked but I am suppose to believe my husband while he continues to feel like how can he ever know I am really being honest (I could say same to him) and says he knows he was mean and selfish with addiction but never had gone to a woman to talk. He looks at me different but says he wants to be here and with me and feels like he has been forced to feel unimportant and I robbed him of that. I cry a lot I him an say why can't we just be like before if we both want tht I am willing and have forgiven. He was an absent husband emotionally an physically for those two years before i ever talked to ex and even after a he only started treatment in august me and my ex talked (for three months nov 2011-feb 2012 ) i had stopped talking to my ex husband for a month before my current husband found phone records) my ex husband he did say he wanted me still always will while I told my ex husband my current husband and me were havig problems but if he could be his real self (my husband) he is all I have ever wanted and i didnt want to be with the ex husband. Any advice on how I can or things I can do or say to prove I am trustworthy ? I want him to look at me like before. Sorry so long just need advice no matter how harsh but I do love this man and can't believe I did this anyways
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

